

Show HN: I Built an Internet Controlled Lamp using a Raspberry Pi and Flask - doctoboggan
http://jack.minardi.org/raspberry_pi/make-an-internet-controlled-lamp-with-a-raspberry-pi-and-flask/?hn=1

======
Atroxide
that is pretty cool! let's say I wanted to do something similar with a light
switch (which controls the light) and have it switchable via web at any time
and have the light switch on overrides the web setting and has it on.

so basically, ON if either web or physical switch is on. web-switch : physical
switch = output 0 : 0. = 0 0 : 1 = 1 1 : 0 = 1 1 : 0 = 1

let,s say I wanted to also/instead add the ability to trigger the light VIA
time without relying on network? (in case of unreliable network) . basically I
am interesting in making an alarm clock that triggers my bed room light even
if the light switch is off, what are some parts and ideas I can look up if I
am interested in doing this?

~~~
doctoboggan
What you want it somewhat difficult to implement. As light switches are
currently implemented, they physically close and open the circuit. You will
need the light switch to be just another signal, along with the web-switch and
timer. Have all of these signals route through a uprocessor, implemented
whatever logic you need there, and then use the uprocessor to control the
actual light.

You will need a magnetic relay, and you will need to remote the light switch
from your main home circuit.

